# 2007 Nissan Altima AC Issues



## sriduniv (May 31, 2013)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and I am excited to be here and hopefully be able to pick your brains on the AC issue i am trying to address.

Issue:
AC working intermittently but when it works, it does cool like new.

Observation and Diagnosis so far:
1.	No refrigerant leak: because a. when it works, it does cool b. checked the low side pressure and it was higher than what you would find when its leaking ( actually would say very high: about 90PSI.. just to confirm, I am talking about the low pressure side)
2.	Found the clutch not engaging when it blows out cold air but engages well when its working
3.	So based on the above, I figured the compressor / clutch are good and there is no leak and so I am leaning towards a sensor/ electrical issue.
4.	I also found something weird happening off late on the dash. I found even though I select max AC, it automatically switches to face only, face + leg etc almost randomly and something is wrong with the console I think. But at some setting or at random ( haven’t seen a pattern yet), AC kicks in and starts working for a short while.

That said What are the steps I need to go through in figuring out if it’s a Fuse issue or sensor issue or relay issue?
Would appreciate if you guys could share wiring diagrams/ circuit/ part numbers etc and would be great if I could get a step by step logic. Thanks for all the help and looking forward to your inputs.


----------

